# AA meetings



## Neihu (Jul 13, 2011)

Does anyone know of AA meetings in either Rehab (or Cairo?) My dad and his wife are recovering alcoholics and are coming to visit. I would like to have some info to give them, thanks.
I tried googling but as you can imagine alcoholics and rehab get a lot of hits!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There are definitely NA/ AA meetings in Cairo... downtown and Heliopolis for sure. but I don't know the address. A copy of the Community Times might give you the info.

Maiden


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

I know you can check at the CSA and they will let you know.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Neihu....try searching for 'Friends of Bill W in Cairo'.
Great to see you're trying to support Dad and his wife in their recovery!!


----------

